# Do you use an ANTI Virus program?



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 27, 2009)

I created this poll to find out who out there is adamant about using antivirus program, who doesn't and to inform other who don't understand or know the pros/cons of using an antivirus program.  Below are just a few pros and cons that I am aware of.  I am sure there are more.  

*Pros*
It provides added security to what your OS firewall provides
Can allow you to visit most website with impunity
Capable of caught and detering programs that can harm your PC
Adds to your reassurance that your PC should be safe

*Cons*
Some believe that a AVP can be a resource hog
Some believe that a AVP schedules scanning at inappropriate times
Some believe that it can slow your PC down when gaming, etc
Some believe that they are cautious enough to have never had to worry about viruses

If you use Win7, Vista or XP you may already be using Windows Defender.  You will need to check your OS updates to see if it's there or not.  Or you could be using MS's Security Essentials (although I haven't seen that as part of an OS update).  So, you need to actually check your installed programs and your updates to make sure of what you have before voting.  Anyone can clarify if there is a antivirus program in place for non MS os's.  


Thoughts on the issue?


----------



## mikek75 (Oct 27, 2009)

Wheres the poll? Anyway, since switching to Win 7 I've changed from Avast to MSE. So far it works perfect, ie it has seemingly NO impact performance and is totally unobtrusive (Avast used to spook me by saying out loud "VIRUS DATABASE HAS BEEN UPDATED" at the most inopportune moments)...


----------



## mtosev (Oct 27, 2009)

i use Avira Free. i also used the ZoneAlarm firewall but dropped it because it annyoed me and also had issues with windows Vista.


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 27, 2009)

mikek75 said:


> (Avast used to spook me by saying out loud "VIRUS DATABASE HAS BEEN UPDATED" at the most inopportune moments)...



My wife jumped 3 inches out of her chair when that happened once.  I laughed so hard I nearly cried.  

That said, I love Avast.  Never had a problem with it and I use it on anyone's comp that desires a free AV and doesn't currently run one.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 27, 2009)

AVG 9.0 in use here, it's free and gets the job done.  Only uses ~5MB of memory when sitting idle with resident shield enabled, uses ~45MB while scanning, only uses about 20% of the CPU while scanning, and scanning is fast, usually completing in under 60 minutes on my main rig(I don't scan the data volume, just the OS/Program drive).


----------



## revin (Oct 27, 2009)

Eset ESS Now using 4.0 Never an issue with any Eset/NOD32 products in many years.......


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 27, 2009)

The good AV VIPRE doesn't slow down your PC!!!
malwarebytes can't touch dis


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 27, 2009)

I used to NOD32 - freaking amazing AV, then I stopped using it and now use Malwarebytes and ComboFix if necessary. Heard nothing but good things regarding Microsoft Security Essentials, think I'll install that.


----------



## Arctucas (Oct 27, 2009)

Kis 2009/2010.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 27, 2009)

Avast for me. Free, light enough to run on a 486 and 64MB RAM, and it seems to scan files in real-time. Even blocks some bad incoming connections (Blocked something on Facebook yesterday and it terminated the connection with whatever app server was supposedly going to put a Trojan on my PC).


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Oct 27, 2009)

Arctucas said:


> Kis 2009/2010.



+1, but my lil sis had to pay $80 for it... Might try these free ones though...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2009)

I use Microsoft Security Essentials on my desktop and laptop.  It uses very few resources (more important on the laptop), so far I haven't gotten any viruses with it, and it was free.  I used to use Avast!, but it had too much of a performance impact on the laptop, so I switched to MS SE


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 27, 2009)

If you don't use an A/V you shouldn't be here


----------



## Steevo (Oct 27, 2009)

I have Avast after using Comodo for a long time. Avast with website blocking and you can turn the sounds off, and the windows defender and new security software, haven't gotten tagged yet, and i have tried.


What pisses me off is the 60 day trials people think are still protecting their PC after a year.


AVG did well enough, but with the redirects and no real way to prevent them I choose to use Avast now.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 27, 2009)

Steevo said:


> What pisses me off is the 60 day trials people think are still protecting their PC after a year.



What pisses you off?
That people can't read?


----------



## Polarman (Oct 27, 2009)

I'd rather spen $$ for a good AV from a reputable place.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 27, 2009)

I have Nod32 and have used KIS, like both, find certain points annoying, but they are both excellent programs with great detection and ability.

I do disable them quite often or even msconfig them out


----------



## Desmond (Oct 28, 2009)

Which of these anti virus programs actually work?

A few years ago, I brought the Trend Micro AVP and Spy Sweeper. Both cost money and I had to pay to keep updated. When I got a virus (from looking up photoshop tutorials, apparently -.-) neither of them could remove it.

Then I installed Avast, and that happened to work. I eventually just uninstalled Trend Micro because it became too much of a resource hog (for my aging system) and it's constant automatic updates and scans made my computer unbearably slow.


----------



## hat (Oct 28, 2009)

I use the Bit Defender online scan, Malwarebytes Anti-Malware and Spybot S&D. They all run only when I come to them, so they're never in the background bothering my by automatic scanning or updating.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 28, 2009)

nod32 and kaspersky are the two favourites here on TPU.


I'm a big kaspersky fan, but nod32 is pretty close (it just has less features, such as not as good a firewall/adblocker, etc)


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 28, 2009)

I use Avira free.  It's annoying, but it works.  Also use zonealarm pro, and spybot.  I also run adaware and asquared free once a week.  I put up with all the annoying bits.  I don't care.  I once got a real bad bit of malware from a website.  Took me two days to fix it.  Never again!  Today, I am clean!


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 28, 2009)

NONE. 

I don't go anywhere that would require me to need an antivirus.

Most antivirus companies make virus's so people will feel the need to 'buy' an antivirus program.

I've never seen an antivirus program that actually worked.


----------



## andrewsmc (Oct 28, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> My wife jumped 3 inches out of her chair when that happened once.  I laughed so hard I nearly cried.
> 
> That said, I love Avast.  Never had a problem with it and I use it on anyone's comp that desires a free AV and doesn't currently run one.



+10000000000000   I love avast... A beautiful program, Honestly my FAV!


----------



## andrewsmc (Oct 28, 2009)

Desmond said:


> Which of these anti virus programs actually work?
> 
> A few years ago, I brought the Trend Micro AVP and Spy Sweeper. Both cost money and I had to pay to keep updated. When I got a virus (from looking up photoshop tutorials, apparently -.-) neither of them could remove it.
> 
> Then I installed Avast, and that happened to work. I eventually just uninstalled Trend Micro because it became too much of a resource hog (for my aging system) and it's constant automatic updates and scans made my computer unbearably slow.



Honestly those anti virus programs you got i would have to say...Is the WORST combo i have ever seen... Not bad mouthing you, Just both are sorry excuses of a program.


----------



## hat (Oct 28, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> NONE.
> 
> I don't go anywhere that would require me to need an antivirus.
> 
> ...



Malwarebytes has worked every time for me; however, no one program is enough to catch everything under the sun. Malwarebytes and Spybot do a pretty good job of cleaning everything up.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 28, 2009)

hat said:


> Malwarebytes has worked every time for me; however, no one program is enough to catch everything under the sun. Malwarebytes and Spybot do a pretty good job of cleaning everything up.



including things that arent even malware

name a games .exe "keygen.exe" and see what happens... they have no heuristics, and use poor pattern detection


----------



## hat (Oct 28, 2009)

I never said malwarebytes is perfect. Every program has its faults and false-positivies. Malwarebytes is no exception. In fact every time I run a scan it picks up SuperPI as a trojan.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 28, 2009)

i do appreciate your honesty on that - too many people get defensive over things like that


----------



## Triprift (Oct 28, 2009)

Kaspersky for me been using it for over a year and will never go back to Trend Micro.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 28, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Kaspersky for me been using it for over a year and will never go back to Trend Micro.



i had to fix a family friends laptop last week, they had trend micro.


they installed toolbars into their browsers, and trend was "ooh malware!", and blocked them from accessing the internet >.< (IE and firefox)

only solution was to uninstall trend, it wouldnt allow me to unblock them (and they still wouldnt run with trend disabled, only when i end-tasked it)


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm using Avira as an updated AVP, plus Spybot S&D.


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 28, 2009)

Kaspersky, Mussels talked me into it a while back.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 28, 2009)

SK-1 said:


> Kaspersky, Mussels talked me into it a while back.



and how's it treating you?


----------



## troyrae360 (Oct 28, 2009)

I typically dont use one, I've found Vista 64 to extreamley good at not getting virus, I do howevery install and run Nod32 and Superantispiware once every few months.

For the non computer savvy person i would definitley run Nod32 as I've used it to clean heaviley infected computers, those computers all had AV software on them  AVG, Mcaffee, Nortin yet still managed to become infested, Nod32 cleaned them all up


----------



## angelkiller (Oct 28, 2009)

Hm. I seem to be in the extreme minority. Even within enthusiasts.

I don't use any kind of anti-virus/spyware whatever. I mean no 3rd party stuff, I guess I use Windows Firewall, if that even counts. But outside of that, I use nothing. I've been doing this for at least a couple of years now, and I've had 0 issues. YMMV, I guess


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 28, 2009)

Mussels said:


> and how's it treating you?



Very good thanks. I think its better than the free stuff. I've had both.

And yes, hella cheaper on Ebay.


----------



## Easo (Oct 28, 2009)

Kis 2010


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 28, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I use Microsoft Security Essentials on my desktop and laptop.  It uses very few resources (more important on the laptop), so far I haven't gotten any viruses with it, and it was free.  I used to use Avast!, but it had too much of a performance impact on the laptop, so I switched to MS SE



+1. 

Plus its rated better than Avast or the rest of them.


----------



## rampage (Oct 28, 2009)

kis 2010 on all the pc's here


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 28, 2009)

MS Security Essentials is now on all my machines. I never ran antivirus software, but this is done right. It's not a resource hog, and it got rid of some trojans on a client's machine that her avast would blue screen trying to delete.


----------



## Triprift (Oct 28, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i had to fix a family friends laptop last week, they had trend micro.
> 
> 
> they installed toolbars into their browsers, and trend was "ooh malware!", and blocked them from accessing the internet >.< (IE and firefox)
> ...



The thing that pissed me off the most with TM was everytime i was online mp gaming with friends talking on Skype it would always end up Killing Skype bah that sucked so id just turn it off.


----------



## heky (Oct 28, 2009)

KIS 2010 here. On both, main rig and laptop. Have had no issues whatsoever. Love it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 28, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> MS Security Essentials is now on all my machines. I never ran antivirus software, but this is done right. It's not a resource hog, and it got rid of some trojans on a client's machine that her avast would blue screen trying to delete.



I keep telling people how awesome it is but because its made by Microsoft no one wants to give it a chance. The program is just pure win!


----------



## Boyfriend (Oct 28, 2009)

Windows Defender is not an antivirus, but just an antispyware. Check out Microsoft website. MSE is good in detection and cleaning, but XP x86 version makes Windows XP much slower.
I use Kaspersky Internet Security 2010 for my Windows 7 x64. I always rocks and do its job well. It isn't resources hog. It is keeping my system clean since 2006 (at that time Windows Xp)


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 28, 2009)

Since there wasn't an option to pick two, I'm going to list mine.
I use AVG on my desktop and Panda Global Security 2010 on my laptop. Works great with Win 7


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 28, 2009)

Boyfriend said:


> Windows Defender is not an antivirus, but just an antispyware. Check out Microsoft website. MSE is good in detection and cleaning, but XP x86 version makes Windows XP much slower.
> I use Kaspersky Internet Security 2010 for my Windows 7 x64. I always rocks and do its job well. It isn't resources hog. It is keeping my system clean since 2006 (at that time Windows Xp)



 Windows Defender is turned OFF with MSE. Dude you're clueless. MSE is Onecare refined! Its an anti-virus, spyware, malware basher all in one thats rated HIGHER than Kaspersky plus it has a smaller footprint!



> About Microsoft Security Essentials
> 
> *Microsoft Security Essentials provides real-time protection for your home PC that guards against viruses, spyware, and other malicious software.*
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm using Malwarebytes now along with Glary Utilities, but I don't scan with MWB very often. I actually have a running subscription for Trend Micro, but it made me mad and I never bothered installing it on the new OS.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 28, 2009)

Sh*t happens - even on sites that are or should be clean; so, yes, I use AV and Firewall.

Avira and SuperAntispyware.  Was using ZoneAlarm, but it seems that Avira is a little snappier IMO.


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 29, 2009)

VIPRE>Kaspersky

I've actually seen Kaspersky prevent a PC from booting normally


----------



## heky (Oct 29, 2009)

@ Scrizz

Don`t talk bullshit, ok. Every year all major reviewing web-sites make a Antivirus Software test, and Kaspersky has allways been on top if not the winner.


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 29, 2009)

how many times have they reviewed VIPRE
and unless you have used it don't talk your bullshit


----------



## Nailezs (Oct 29, 2009)

in some1's sig on here i read a quote...it was something like "surfing the internet without an antivirus is like having sex with a hooker without a condom" haha

that said i use avast on my machine, but for my next rig(hopefully next year, i7 or i9) i will try the MSE


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 29, 2009)

The only good defense against malicious software is protective hardware.  An example of this is XD bit and hardware firewalls.  If the virus makes it past those security guards (e.g. user allowed it to happen), no anti-virus would have helped.  As long as the foundations of your system (up to the operating system) are secure, an anti-virus is pretty much useless.


----------



## Nailezs (Oct 29, 2009)

can u explain that in a bit more laymans terms?


----------



## a_ump (Oct 29, 2009)

i use avira PE. have used it for around 3.5yrs now and it works great for my needs. Though when i had a retail anti-virus software it was nod32 which i also liked but yea reformatted n it lincense isn't renewable.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 29, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The only good defense against malicious software is protective hardware.  An example of this is XD bit and hardware firewalls.  If the virus makes it past those security guards (e.g. user allowed it to happen), no anti-virus would have helped.  As long as the foundations of your system (up to the operating system) are secure, an anti-virus is pretty much useless.



Thats not really true at all man. Example: Your computer ignorant buddy gives you a disk with something he needs printed out ASAP. On this disk unknowing to him is a nice fat virus. Firewall aint going to help ya if it comes from a CD or USB stick.

Nothing is a "solve all". You have to use hardware, software and common sense to protect yourself. However saying any one of those things are useless just makes you a softer target.

Edit: I sure hope you do not rely on X-Bit.



Nailezs said:


> can u explain that in a bit more laymans terms?



Basicly what FordGT90Concept is saying is that as long as your computer is behind a hardware firewall like a router or DSL modem you are safe from outside attacks and for everything internal you should rely on XD-Bit which is suicide in real world use.


----------



## Nailezs (Oct 29, 2009)

oh ok. yeah i def do not agree with what he's sayin lol


----------



## devguy (Oct 29, 2009)

I don't use any antivirus or antispyware on my computer.  Namely, because I use Ubuntu for 90% of my tasks.  The remaining 10% are HD-DVD/Blu-Ray viewing, watching ATSC on my TV Tuner, using web apps from my school where the programmers think 100% of students use IE and so it doesn't work with anything else, or playing games.  Those are the tasks I boot into windows for.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 29, 2009)

Nailezs said:


> can u explain that in a bit more laymans terms?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NX_bit

The processor basically quarentines segments of memory that will not let any process touch (like BIOS information).




TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats not really true at all man. Example: Your computer ignorant buddy gives you a disk with something he needs printed out ASAP. On this disk unknowing to him is a nice fat virus. Firewall aint going to help ya if it comes from a CD or USB stick.


Disable autorun and it is impossible for the computer to run anything on the disk without user authorization.




TheMailMan78 said:


> Nothing is a "solve all". You have to use hardware, software and common sense to protect yourself. However saying any one of those things are useless just makes you a softer target.


As I said, the key is hardware security and it ends at the operating system.  The operating system sits at the top of the stack below all user tasks.  The operating system, therefore, needs to know what's fishy and what isn't.  For instance, any executable that tries to alter operating system files without being certified safe shouldn't be allowed.  Applications requesting a delete operations in the user portion of the file system must also be treated with scrutiny.  The list goes on.  A well engineered operating system is its own anti-virus. 




TheMailMan78 said:


> Basicly what FordGT90Concept is saying is that as long as your computer is behind a hardware firewall like a router or DSL modem you are safe from outside attacks and for everything internal you should rely on XD-Bit which is suicide in real world use.


Firewalls stop worms (the executable launching the attack is on the inter- or intra-net).  Operating system should stop spyware (software that constantly sends data but receives little), trojans (software that is constantly running with little processing overhead), and viruses (software that behaves in a manner that isn't normal/safe).


----------



## madmanjohn (Oct 29, 2009)

As Ive mentioned in several previous threads, our computers here are very system specific, for running stage shows and large video displays. Most of em dont get online unless they are getting a software or driver update or routine maintainence so most of em are AVP butt naked.

However, since I also do a ton of computer repairs and have seen most if not all of em, and tried a few myself, i thought I would offer an opinion.

Remember, I said OPINION, this one is mine, cause I know what I have seen and what works.

For the hardy websurfer with no other life if i had to pick one it would be one of three.

AVG full paid, cause theres too many things the free version will not get. Still one of the most stable and best for the money.

Norton. its a pain in the A$$ and if you have to remove it theres no clean way to do it without having SOME OS side effects when its done, but when its fully updated and fully paid, its still one of the best there is. 

Kapersky. Ive never seen a system running with it, that had a virus problem.

For the knowledgable and careful I would reccomend what i use.

The paid version of Malwarebytes anti malware. I first used it about 2 years back while fighting the coolkidwebsearch virus thing. Its not fully automatic, but it dont ask a ton of questions everytime i do something either which is something I personally cannot stand.

I also try a lot of software from sometimes questionable (ahem) sources, and if i want to run something thats a bit below the board, it will let me if i choose to. and it will not eat the source as i download it.

Ive watched it evolve for two years now, its one of the most cost efficiant non invasive AVP's on the market and one of the least known and newest. Also one of the easiest to configure if you are sending a computer to a non techie type. I put it on my 68 year old aunt's computer and this woman will click on anything that catches her eye, and have had no problems, SHE understands it, which is a shock cause this is a woman that can and has burnt water while cooking, and thinks a screwdriver is best served in a tall glass-

Ive had WAYYYY too many issues with computers running McAfee, and spent a lot of time doing fresh installs to systems that ran it. Once again- this is an opinion.

There are others out there, but the REAL issue here comes down to one thing.

If you run a paid AVP, and dont keep your lic up to date and paid, then dont expect it to work.

If you run a FREE avp, and catch a rootkit virurs, remember that most free AVPs are only for viruses , not rootkits and theres a big difference in the two. You get what you pay for, if its free, theres usually a reason.

If it came with your new laptop , and you dont do anything with it, and all of a sudden you have a virus then do not be suprised. Remember, the companies that supply software to the manufacturers do it to get new customers, so you cannot ignore it and hope it goes away, you will keep getting the nags no matter what. either uninstall it, and get something else , or just buy it. I get so  many customers that 6 months after they buy a computer will walk in my shop and say " But it came with Brand X anti virus when I bought it" and just cant understand why some trojan just ate your only unbacked up pix of the babys birth or daughters wedding. If you dont activate it or buy it then dont expect it to do anything. Just cause its in your computer does not mean its working.

If you run ANY avp, and its asking for an update but your too damn busy at that moment to let it do so, then dont come B!^ch'n to the local computer shop when you get an adware trojan and dont know what to do cause it locked you out of your own computer.

If you run ANY avp, and schedule your scans for your peak usage hours, and keep putting off the daily scans, cause it interupts what you are doing at the time, the dont expect miracles from its performance.

If you run MULTIPLE avps along with various firewall enhancements, and a bunch of anti spyware, and your computer barely runs cause its so busy analyzing everything that it cannot do anything else, get off the porn sites, re install your os, go wash your hands (please), and find something better to do with your life. and get something that just works and quit being so paranoid. they are not coming to take you awayyyyyyy.

An AVP only runs as well as its owner and or operator configures it, and allows it to do its job, regardless of what brand it is or what OS you run it on.

like I said earlier; MY opinion.


----------



## Nailezs (Oct 29, 2009)

omg that was hilarious!


----------



## a_ump (Oct 29, 2009)

well said madmanjohn, i agree with what you said whole heartly. n your name serves you well as i don't think i've ever posted or seen a post that covered avp use so well lol


----------



## temp02 (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm with *FordGT90Concept* on this one.
"No eXecute bit" enabled on BIOS (on a CPU that supports it) + Windows Default Firewall +  Firefox with NoScript (and AddBlock Plus) installed and some "sense" from the user side is more than enough to be secure on a personal/home computer (at least to me it does, for at least 2 years that I've been running the same OS install and my computer stays as clean as after format).

*EDIT:* oh and I forgot to add, using aMSN (thats right, with a leading "a") instead of "crappy/filled with adds" Windows Live Messenger (or whatever it's called these days).


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Oct 29, 2009)

i don't pay for mine, i just fix someones pc and get antivirus software for free for fixing it and make them pay for it


----------



## revin (Oct 30, 2009)

Well 1 thing I found out is that after installing Microsoft Security Essentials, the PC went into an endless boot of that "Stage 3of3 0% complete" crap.
Long story short[yea 16hrs worth] Got booted to another partition and removed "pending.xml" and after a couple sloooooooooooooow boots got back in.
Funny thing after first scan, it "re"found a patch in a recycle bin, so I'll give it some time.

 Still best bet is also having Comodo Defense +, it has stopped EVERY item that has tried to acsess the machine, and like having control of what is "asking" for outbound connections.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 30, 2009)

Run MSE on both i7 rigs and Live One Care on the E8500 rig (soon switching to MSE officially). Have had no problems and is very "light weight" on the system.
Have used Norton and Trend before and find MSE to be better all the way around.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 30, 2009)

I use a paid AV (Kaspersky), but it is completely disabled on my machine unless I have a specific file I want to scan, do a full scan every once in a while, or plan to surf my way into the dark corners of the Internet.

It runs 24/7 on on the kids' computer and the fiancee's computer tho.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 30, 2009)

No, i do not. 

two reasons.

1 im on a mac 90% of the time.

the other 10% is me on my i7 rig wich isn't a big deal anyway.

Now my mom does, i need her's to be more secure since she banks online and does motherly stuff.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 13, 2009)

interesting responses so far.


----------



## MN12BIRD (Nov 13, 2009)

Never used an A/V program.  Not with XP and not now with 7 x64.  

Why?  I'm very careful with what I download.  I only download trusted releases from trusted websites.  I hardly go to "risky" websites and I never download files I'm uncertain of.  I never accept emails from people I don't know and even then I don't open attachments from people I do know!  

I don't fell the need to download more free software that may or may not slow down my machine nor do I feel the need to pay for AV software.

But I do admit I download some warez that risk giving viruses esp from keygens and such.  The kick?  I don't care.  My machine isn't work sensitive.  There is no school work on it, no million dollar projects, there is no secret plans for creating an antimatter bomb on it either.  In other words there is no sensitive, or valuable information on here.  Nor is it the end of the world if I'm out of a computer for a day or two.

Sure I have gotten a few bad viruses in the past.  But considering how much I download it really only has been a few times.  Once a year perhaps.  That said it was mainly from warez and when I got hit and said "oh darn, that's one of the risks I take" and I understand the risk.  I really do accept that possibility for my actions.  

But hey I would format and reinstall Windows XP, updates and get the latest drivers and be done with it.  Sure its a few hours work but fact is I might have done that in that same years time anyway!  Getting a fresh system and all the latest drivers once a year is awesome!


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 13, 2009)

I use McAfee Security Center... comes free with Comcast  never had a problem with anything


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 13, 2009)

I do and i dont. usually i only install an AV if im bored..other than that i dont worry. i mean whth my dvd some programs i use to compile..or even the AV software i include on it will be detected as a virus. and i get angry when it auto deleted something so when i do remember i install avast. but i never scan it just protects my connection.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 13, 2009)

Well, today's antiviruses are designed to protect systems in real-time. There is really no point in running scheduled scans like some still do. That was back in the old days where real-time scanners weren't so sophisticated or they weren't even available.


----------



## Boyfriend (Nov 13, 2009)

If anyone don't have $$ to pay for AV, at least he should use Microsoft Security Essentials + Windows Firewall. It is good enough to keep bad things out, although many commercial AV (Kaspersky, Norton... etc.)are doing better than MSE. Don't forget to update your AV daily (preferably automatic), without which it is totally useless with false sense of security.


----------

